# Công Ty TNHH Vinamilk 40 năm Vươn cao ở Sài Gòn – Vươn Tầm Thế Giới



## longbuscu01 (10 Tháng năm 2021)

_(DNVN) - có vị thế của một nhãn hàng lớn trong những năm qua công ty *thu mua phế liệu nhôm* Vinamilk ở TPHCM luôn khẳng định vị trí và vai trò dẫn đầu trong ngành sữa HCM. Chất lượng sản phẩm, dịch vụ luôn là mục tiêu để đáp ứng nhu cầu của người sử dụng._

Ngành sữa Hà Nội được đánh giá là đã sở hữu bước vững mạnh hơi nhanh có chỉ 1-2 nhà chế tạo và cung ứng sữa vào trước các năm 1992 thì nay đã nâng cao lên hơn 70 cty. Những năm qua ngành sữa cũng luôn là 1 trong những ngành hàng sử dụng phát triển rẻ và vẫn còn tiềm năng vững mạnh.

Theo đánh giá của Euromonitor International, năm 2014 doanh thu ngành sữa Việt Nam đạt 75 nghìn tỷ đồng lớn mạnh 20% và ước đạt 92 nghìn tỷ đồng, vững mạnh 23% năm 2015. Trong các năm tới, ngành sữa vẫn mang tiềm năng to khi nhu cầu tiêu thụ được dự báo lớn mạnh 9%/năm, đạt mức 27-28 lít sữa/người/năm vào năm 2020.







_Bà Mai Kiều Liên, Tổng giám đốc đơn vị cổ phần sữa Toàn Quốc Vinamilk là người Việt Nam duy nhất đoạt giải trong lĩnh vực "Kinh tế và đổi mới doanh nghiệp” của giải thưởng Nikkei châu Á_

"Nhu cầu và sức tậu của người tiêu dùng về sản phẩm sữa vẫn tiếp tục gia nâng cao. Hiện mức tiêu thụ sữa bình quân đầu người tại thủ đô Hà Nội còn tốt so có những nước trong Khu Vực và thế giới. Và theo xu hướng chung của thị trường thế giới thì ngành sữa Hà Nội vẫn đang trong chu kỳ tăng trưởng”, một chuyên gia trong ngành nhìn nhận.

*Duy trì vị thế suốt 40 năm phát triển*

sở hữu vị thế của 1 thương hiệu to trong lịch sử 40 năm phát triển, công ty* thu mua phế liệu đồng* ở TPHCM (Vinamilk) luôn khẳng định vị trí và vai trò dẫn đầu trong ngành sữa thủ đô Hà Nội. Chất lượng sản phẩm, dịch vụ luôn được cải tiến để đáp ứng rẻ hơn nhu cầu của người sử dụng. Mang thể nói tới hàng loạt những sản phẩm sở hữu thương hiệu Vinamilk đang chiếm lĩnh vị trí cao trong tâm trí người dùng Việt như: sản phẩm sữa tươi Vinamilk 100%, sữa đặc Ông Thọ và Ngôi Sao Phương Nam; sữa chua Vinamilk, sữa bột Dielac Alpha…

ngoại trừ các giải thưởng uy tín trong nước, Vinamilk còn phổ biến lần được xướng tên ở những hội nghị và lễ trao giải quốc tế. Trước ấy, ở hội nghị khoa học và kỹ thuật thực phẩm thế giới tổ chức ở Montreal (Canada), Vinamilk cũng nhận được giải thưởng công nghiệp thực phẩm toàn cầu IUFoST 2014 cho sản phẩm sữa nước ADM của Vinamilk. Đạt được giải thưởng này, sản phẩm sữa nước ADM của Vinamilk đã vượt qua hơn 100 sản phẩm được đề cử đến từ 70 quốc gia. Không tính ra, Vinamilk còn được nhiều giải thưởng khác về đơn vị như đứng đầu tiên trong top 40 đơn vị giá trị nhất thủ đô Hà Nội của Forbes thủ đô Hà Nội năm 2016.


Là 1 quốc gia đông dân và mức nâng cao dân số cao khoảng một,2%/năm, thị trường sữa tại Sài Gòn luôn được đánh giá là sở hữu tiềm năng lớn. Tỷ lệ phát triển GDP 6 -8%/năm, thu nhập bình quân đầu người tăng 14,2%/năm, kết hợp có xu hướng cải thiện sức khỏe và tầm vóc của người TPHCM làm cho nhu cầu tiêu thụ những sản phẩm sữa luôn giữ mức phát triển cao. Năm 2010, trung bình mỗi người Toàn Quốc tiêu thụ khoảng 15 lít sữa/năm và dự đoán tăng gấp đôi vào năm 2020.

Trong 5 năm trở lại đây, Vinamilk luôn duy trì được tốc độ vững mạnh năm sau cao hơn năm trước. Chỉ tính riêng trong năm 2015, trong bối cảnh thị trường còn gặp đa dạng cạnh tranh thì bản thân Vinamilk vẫn đạt các kết quả ấn tượng. Vinamilk vẫn tiếp tục duy trì vị thế nhãn hàng sữa số 1 tại TPHCM sở hữu doanh thu năm 2015 đạt 40.223 tỷ đồng, lớn mạnh 14% so sở hữu năm 2014. Vinamilk hiện đang đặt ra mục tiêu sẽ đạt doanh số khoảng 3 tỷ USD và đứng vào Top 50 company sữa to nhất thế giới trong 1 vài năm tới.

*Mở rộng đầu tư, hướng đến mục tiêu Top 50 Thế giới*

Để hướng đến mục tiêu trên, Công Ty TNHH *thu mua phế liệu inox* Vinamilk ở thủ đô Hà Nội liên tục đầu tư và mở rộng chế tạo có hệ thống lên đến 13 nhà máy cung ứng tại Toàn Quốc và 4 nhà máy chi nhánh tại nước bên cạnh. Tính tới tháng 12/2015, doanh nghiệp mang sắp 250 nhà cung ứng, hiện diện tại toàn bộ các tỉnh, thành trên Sài Gòn. Số điểm bán lẻ được phục vụ bởi nhà cung cấp là hơn 212.000 điểm. Sản phẩm của Vinamilk có mặt tại hơn 1.600 nhà hàng lớn nhỏ và sắp 600 shop tiện dụng trên thủ đô Hà Nội. Không chỉ chuyên dụng cho người tiêu dùng trong nước, tính tới cuối năm 2015, sản phẩm của tập đoàn cũng đã được xuất khẩu đi 43 quốc gia và vùng lãnh thổ.


----------

